# 사업/기업



## Ladymeri

Hello!
I wanted to know that what is the difference between 사업 and 기업?

And why 사업 경영 is wrong?

Thank you in advance


----------



## TeaJessie

Hi,

It seems that 사업 is most frequently used in speech, it refers to any business and is used in a pretty flexible sense. It translates as "enterprise" or "company", but is the preferred word when asking if someone is running his own company, etc.
On the other hand, 기업 seems to be mostly used when referring to the legal status of a company, or the type of company, it seems to have a more concrete meaning, more precise meaning.

사업 경영 isn't wrong per say, it just means "business management".

p.s.: Correct me if I'm wrong, though.


----------



## Sociologist

A term “기업” sounds like an enterprise as an *institution* and/or *organisation*. In this case, it can be public or private. Indeed, we use a term “공기업” which means a public enterprise. In contrast, when we say “사기업”, it denotes a private enterprise. 

A term “사업” is close to a private business as an *activity*. In this case, “사” means ‘private’. As noted, 사기업 means a private enterprise. 

In this context, to me as well, 사업 경영 sounds like awkward. As you know, 경영 is management (as doing or activity). 사업 is also basically “doing” or “activity”. In contrast, 기업 implies an institution or organisation. In this sense, 기업경영 means ‘managing an enterprise’.


----------



## CharlesLee

Ladymeri said:


> Hello!
> I wanted to know that what is the difference between 사업 and 기업?
> 
> And why 사업 경영 is wrong?
> 
> Thank you in advance



*경영* is *Business management* in the context and we usually say '기업 경영' rather than '사업 경영' because business management is what is called as 경영

so don't need to add one more word but when you talk about business purely as uncountable noun, mass noun ; it's 사업. ex) 'how's business?'

*기업* is meant to be *an enterprise, operation, a company, and corporation*.

When you want to express business as a countable noun as in *'I run a business'*, it is able to be translated as *'사업체.'*


----------

